# Does beetle come with beige interior



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

I see it in the official vw.com config and various pics online however I can not found one in the open tried CA bay area and for 2wks when I was in Dallas and Houston for work nada. Today CA dealer where I bought my passat tdi said they don't exist and that vw said none to come to the US?? 

True or false for those that may know? 

Looking to replace aging second car with beetle..


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

There is nothing worse than a beige interior IMO. 

I'd stick to black, and if you are worried about heat, just tint the windows. If you hate tint you can get 80-90% blue tint, looks OEM BMW.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Apparently they're making some according the US Order Guide and pics of them, but they are pretty rare. We haven't had any at my dealer here in Dallas yet. They might pick up more in 2013.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Beige is pretty, but after having gray in my 2007, I'll stick with black. Even with normal daily driving (no spills), it will get dirty.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Tiguan with Beige*

My 2011 Tig is Beige and after just one year there are areas that just don't look like they will ever come clean. The black in my bug looks great at 8 months. 

I will say the Black Tig with Beige/Black interior is very classy looking. 

Good luck finding a 12 bug in Beige, havent seen one yet.


----------



## laimins (Oct 7, 2011)

*Waiting for beige*

The wife ordered a white bug with beige interior back in February. Just got an email from the dealer today that car will arrive on August 20.

As far as keeping a beige interior clean I don't see a problem. The wife's current 2006 Bettle convertible had a light gray interior and the seats are worn but not dirty. I've got a 2 year old Genesis with beige interior that still looks brand new. Might the clenliness be the difference between cloth and leather or leatherette?


----------



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

Well picked up a 2.5L moonrock silver nav/sound with black interior last week to park next to my '12 passat tdi SEL. As far as beige goes I don't see the argument for cleanliness as dirt is dirt regardless of the color only thing is black hides it but that means your sitting a dirty seat and don't know it. I've had my passat with beige interior for 4mos and its doesn't get dirty assuming your clothes are clean getting in. The seats are vinyl anyways so no worries about them coming clean I use the VW interior cleaner which is excellent. The beetle black interior is hotter getting in even though my passat is black on the outside but as everyone mentioned beige interior is very hard to find I wasn't lucky in my search.

So far 200 miles later I love the beetle it drives sportier than my passat I can only imagine how hard a tdi beetle would pull with the same engine and less weight :laugh:

Gonna wait and see if the convertible special launch editions will come in tdi may trade the passat since selling my mercedes convert hopefully the 0% will be around can't go wrong with it to bad tdi only qualifies for low apr not 0%

I've owner 6 vw in the past all POS and I swore I would never own one again but as they say never say never glad vw got there stuff together and is offering a quality product. Without the 3yr maintenance I wouldn't ever of conceived returning to the brand that and a bud is the local dealers master mech..


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Apparently they're making some according the US Order Guide and pics of them, but they are pretty rare. We haven't had any at my dealer here in Dallas yet. They might pick up more in 2013.


 We just got in a black 2013 2.5 with the beige interior! First one we've got


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

Please post some pictures of the black with beige interior Beetle.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

sorrentino100 said:


> Please post some pictures of the black with beige interior Beetle.


 Can't post pics here but I have one on my Instagram @tc_photo of a Moonrock Silver w/ beige int. Someone moved the black one and I couldn't find it.


----------



## Jetta-George (Jun 18, 2004)

vdub10golf said:


> Can't post pics here but I have one on my Instagram @tc_photo of a Moonrock Silver w/ beige int. Someone moved the black one and I couldn't find it.


 Can you provide the exact link please? been looking for 15min and don't see it thx..


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Jetta-George said:


> Can you provide the exact link please? been looking for 15min and don't see it thx..


 It's just on the mobile app. I brought my camera to work with me today so I'll go out and take some pics with that and post them here


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Beige/cream colored interior looks nice on some models (depends on the exterior color). I have a 2006 New Beetle w/Gecko Green exterior that looks great w/cream interior. In fact, I really can't imagine another interior that would look better. For the 2012/2013 Beetle, I'm thinking that the cream would look great on the Toffee Brown model.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...84815524082.426936.80359034081&type=1&theater


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, the beige/cream is a classy look...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the Beige looks good on the Moonrock Silver (flows with the paint-colored dash) and I agree the Toffee Brown would probably look better with the Beige interior.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

vdub10golf said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...84815524082.426936.80359034081&type=1&theater



That combo white and beige looks nice.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...nder&searchRadius=0&listingId=327999689&Log=0

White 2.5, beige interior, *Turbo* wheels.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> White 2.5, beige interior, *Turbo* wheels.


The pic I linked to? That has 18" Disc wheels, not turbo wheels

But that reminds me, we just got in a Turbo with beige interior. Looks tacky with the beige dash and carbon fiber...yuck


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vdub10golf said:


> The pic I linked to? That has 18" Disc wheels, not turbo wheels
> 
> But that reminds me, we just got in a Turbo with beige interior. Looks tacky with the beige dash and carbon fiber...yuck


No, I forgot the link. Added it.

Turbo with beige? Post pics.


----------



## ErieBug (Dec 17, 2011)

*Just got ours with beige interior!*

Our red 2.5 finally arrived in NW PA on August 24th. We ordered it October 16, 2011. Talk about picking all of the hard to get options .... red, manual transmission, sunroof package and beige interior. We picked it up two days ago. The beige is spectacular with the red exterior. Performance has somehow improved from the 2.5 with DSG automatic that we drove nearly a year ago. Car is very quiet and fit / finish are immaculate. This is a very impressive car when compared to our much loved 2000 New Beetle.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> No, I forgot the link. Added it.
> 
> Turbo with beige? Post pics.


 I'll go out and grab some today. Sorry I just saw this. It looks just like the turbo cloth seats but beige.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

And here are some better pics of it on the site: (Turbo/Beige Cloth) http://www.dallasvw.com/new/Volkswa...e-Dallas-402aed400a0d048e01cf850b7b2fd846.htm

2.5 w/ Beige: http://www.dallasvw.com/new/Volkswa...e-Dallas-0190b3260a0a0002009746913f6c871e.htm


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

To answer the original question, yes, a few 2012's were made with the Beige interior, including my wife's car.

Even harder is adding an armrest to one of these cars.


----------

